# Performanceprobleme



## DrGru (23. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich neu hier bin, erstmal: auf ein konstruktives und freundliches Miteinander 

Nun zu meinem (Luxus-)Problem.

Ich habe bei vielen Spielen (u.A AC Unity, Far Cry 4, CoD Ghosts) das Phänomen, dass ich ständig Ruckler habe.
Natürlich ist mein System nicht gerade von der High-End-Klasse, aber ich schraube die Settings wirklich weit runter, 
sodass ich eigentlich auch meine PS1 wieder rauskramen könnte. Meine Specs könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen.

Die Ruckler äußern sich nicht, wie man es kennt, dass es einfach durchgängig unflüssig läuft, 
sondern viel mehr, dass alle paar Sekunden ein... ich nenn es mal "Nachladeruckler" auftritt.
Also zwischen den Hängern läufts sekundenweise angenehm.
(Wenigstens kann ich DOTA2 noch problemlos spielen )

Ein Freund hat die identische GPU, eine schwächere CPU (irgend einen AMD 4-Kerner á 2,4 GHz) und selbe SSD. RAM gleich.
Merkliche Unterschiede: 700W Netzteil (wobei ich meine, meine 550W sollten auch üppig ausreichen...)
und ein Mainboard ne Klasse über meinem (Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr, war auf jeden Fall besser)
Bei ihm läuft mit identischen Settings CoD Ghosts flüssig.

Meine Vermutung: Mainboard nachrüsten? Wenn ja, welches würdet ihr primär zum Gamen empfehlen? Sollte im Rahmen von 100€ sein.
Oder habt ihr andere Vermutungen?

PS:
- Windows auf SSD.
- SSD Läuft im AHCI.
- Spiel auf SSD verschieben bringt keine Besserung.
- System auch schon neu aufgesetzt => keine Besserung.
- CPU- & GPU-Temperaturen OK.
- Treiber selbstverständlich aktuell.
- Keine Übertaktung (außer der werkseitigen von MSI)





Offtopic
Wenn ich mir ne Radeon R9 290 + FX-8350 (+ evtl. Mainboard) zulegen sollte, werde ich ein stärkeres Netzteil brauchen?
Gehäuselüfter 3x120mm und CPU-Lüfter auch nen 120er, genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich gerade nicht.


Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ist ja irgendwie ein Mischmasch aus Performanceproblemen und Kaufberatung.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Typhalt (23. November 2014)

Also bei AC Unity und FarCry 4 ist des fast "normal" da haben leute mit ganz anderer Hardware probleme. Des sollte allerdings mit den nächsten Patches behoben sein. Deswegen einfach mal locker bleiben  


Wenn du bereit bist, zu der Grafikkarte einen neuen Prozessor und Board zu holen, nehme um gottes willen Intel, da die deutlich besser zum Spielen geeignet sind. Und dazu reicht ein 500 Watt netzteil LOCKER, wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist, wie z.B. beQiet oder Corsair und ein Bronze+ Zertifikat.


----------



## DrGru (23. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist, zu der Grafikkarte einen neuen Prozessor und Board zu holen, nehme um gottes willen Intel, da die deutlich besser zum Spielen geeignet sind. Und dazu reicht ein 500 Watt netzteil LOCKER, wenn es ein Markennetzteil ist, wie z.B. beQiet oder Corsair und ein Bronze+ Zertifikat.



Wie gesagt, ist irgend n Eigenprodukt von Arlt das Netzteil.
Und was für nen Intel würdest du da empfehlen? Die sind ja vergleichsweise sehr teuer, und da ich mich nicht übermäßig mit der Materie auskenne, dachte ich halt nen 8-Kerner mit 4GHz wäre ne gute Wahl. Soll ja auch ein Flagschiff von AMD sein laut einigen Artikeln...


----------



## Typhalt (23. November 2014)

Ja ich denke aber, dass es reichen sollte, zur Not holst du einfach ein Netzteil für 60€ mit Bronze+ Zertifikat. 

Und zum Prozessor, je nachdem was du ausgeben willst kannst du einmal folgeden nehmen: Intel Core i5 4590 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks   oder diesen: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,    dieser ist eigentlich ein i7 nur ohne Grafikeinheit (mehr oder weniger ein "Geheimtipp"). folgendes Board dazu: ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail    Und der AMD FX-8350 kommt an die leistung nicht ran, des werden dir sicher einige andere auch noch sagen 



EDIT: Bei einem anderen wurde sogar gesagt, dass sogar der i3 beim spielen an den FX-8350 ran kommt


----------



## DrGru (23. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ja ich denke aber, dass es reichen sollte, zur Not holst du einfach ein Netzteil für 60€ mit Bronze+ Zertifikat.


Okay das sollte dann das geringste Problem sein 



Typhalt schrieb:


> Und zum Prozessor, je nachdem was du ausgeben willst kannst du einmal folgeden nehmen: Intel Core i5 4590 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks   oder diesen: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,    dieser ist eigentlich ein i7 nur ohne Grafikeinheit (mehr oder weniger ein "Geheimtipp"). folgendes Board dazu: ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail    Und der AMD FX-8350 kommt an die leistung nicht ran, des werden dir sicher einige andere auch noch sagen


Ich seh gerade, dann hätte ich ja fast deine Specs 
Auf was gilt es denn dann bei einem Prozessorkauf zu achten? Wohl nicht auf "Kerne x Taktung" 

Alles in allem erklärt das aber leider immernoch nicht, wieso mein PC weniger Performance aufbringt, als der meines Freundes


----------



## Typhalt (23. November 2014)

Ja da hättest du fast meine Specs, aber des ist auch eines, was am meisten sinn macht von der Preis/Leistung her. Gut wenn man da noch den Xeon E3 nimmt, kann es in 1-2 Jahren ein vorteil sein, weil der i5 dann an seine Grenzen kommen kann.  

Auf was genau du bei dem Prozessor kauf achten musst, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da müsstest du z.B. auf den Herbboy warten, der hat da mehr ahnung als ich. aber wenn du kein AMD nimmst, kannst du schon mal nicht viel falsch machen  

Und was die Performence bei diesen 3 Spielen angehen, wie ich dir schon gesagt habe, haben viele das Problem bei AC Unity und FarCry 4. Ich z.B habe bei AC Unity keine Probleme mit dem ruckeln, aber andere mit viel dickerer Hardware haben da totale Probleme. Genauso bei FarCry. Bei vielen mit extrem starker Hardware ruckelt des, bei anderen wiederum nicht. Das sollte mit Patches behoben werden. Bei CoD weiß ich nicht wieso des so ist, damit habe ich mich auch nicht befasst. Aber du kannst davon ausgehen, dass es die Spielesoftware ist


----------



## DrGru (23. November 2014)

Gut, vielen Dank auf jeden Fall mal für deine Hilfe.
Habe jetzt mal den Xeon E3, das H97 Pro4 und ne R9 290 von Gigabyte im Warenkorb liegen, sind dann aber dennoch 570 Mücken 

Naja jetzt warte ich mal auf den Rat von anderen (u.A. Herbboy), mit mehreren Empfehlungen bin ich auf der sicheren Seite, ist immerhin viel Geld


----------



## Typhalt (23. November 2014)

Ja wie gesagt, der i5 ist jetzt kein Krüppel und der hat sicher im Moment mehr als genug Power für jedes aktuelle und zukünftige Spiel, der Xeon E3 KANN in zukunft ein vorteil sein, muss aber nicht. Da könntest du dann mal 50€ Sparen. 
Und wenn es die r9 290 von Gigabyte sein soll, achte darauf dass es die OC Version ist, kostet das selbe und hat mehr Leistung. Ist aber ebenfalls angenehm Leise. 

Ja mach es, schadet nie mehrere Meinungen zu haben


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Also, die CPU ist nicht mehr so dolle, aber an sich ist auch die Grafikkarte schon was schwach - schwer zu sagen, ob NUR die CPU oder NUR die Grafikkarte viel bringen wird, wobei ich denke, dass eine gute Grafikkarte das ist, was du zeurst ausprobieren solltest. Ne R9 290 wäre wohl fast doppelt so schnell, und wenn die CPU nicht arg "bremst", wirst Du dann sicher mind 50% mehr FPS haben.


----------



## svd (23. November 2014)

"Assassin's Creed Unity", "COD Ghosts"... du hast dir schon Titel ausgesucht, deren Launch alles andere als problemlos gewesen ist.
Bei diesen Spielen ist eine unerwartet schlechte Performance kein Sonder- sondern eher der Normalfall... 

Da du schon mal ein ordentliches AM3+ Board hast, wäre der FX-8320 eine interessante und günstige Option. Mit einem ordentlichen CPU Lüfter 
dazu, kostet er sogar weniger als der FX-8350, der nur ein bissele höher getaktet ist. (Nichts, was leichtes Übertakten nicht ausgleichen könnte.)

Trotzdem sollte der FX-6100 in der Lage sein, wenigstens bei "Ghosts" flüssiges Spielen zu ermöglichen. Du kannst ja mal im BIOS testweise die 
Stromsparmaßnahmen wie "Cool 'n Quiet" deaktivieren. 
In der Windows Systemsteuerung -> Energieeoptionen den Energiesparplan auf "Höchstleistung" setzen.

Wenn das nicht viel hilft, es wie Herbboy machen. Im Zweifelsfall zuerst die Grafikkarte austauschen. 
Für die "MSI 660 OC" bekommst du noch ca. 90€, über 100€, falls es eine "TwinFrozr" Karte ist.

Erst mal eine nette "R9 290" kaufen. Über "Unity" würde ich mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Entweder bei reduzierter Auflösung spielen, 
oder einfach abwarten, bis Patches die Performance weiter verbessert haben. 

Falls du mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du noch immer überlegen, dir einen FX-8320 mit Kühler, oder eben gleich einen
Intel Prozessor nebst Board zu holen.


----------



## DrGru (23. November 2014)

Also habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden, mir sowohl CPU als auch GPU neu anzuschaffen.
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 + ASRock H97 Pro4 oder AMD FX-8350 

Was meint ihr, svd und Herbboy, zur CPU-Wahl?
Mal abgesehn von den Mehrkosten, ist der Xeon auch eurer Meinung nach besser zum Spielen geeignet?

Bzw. habt ihr ganz andere Vorschläge, was z.B. das Mainboard anbelangt?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Selbst ein Core i5 für 170€ wäre schon schneller als der FX-8350, sogar schneller als die teureren FX-9000er    Wenn es vom Budget passt, dann nimm den Xeon und die R9 290. Besser geht es derzeit nicht, bzw. du müsstest Du wenig Mehrleistung gleich sehr viel mehr draufzahlen. Selbst eine GTX 970 ist derzeit etwas zu teuer für ihre Mehrleistung (mind 30€ mehr, aber unter 10% Leistungsplus).

Wichtig wäre nur: hat Dein Netzteil denn 2x PCIe-Stecker mit 8Pins? Die R9 290 brauch halt rel viel Strom - aber an sich müsste selbst ein "schlechtes" Netzteil mit 550W reichen.


----------



## DrGru (23. November 2014)

> Wichtig wäre nur: hat Dein Netzteil denn 2x PCIe-Stecker mit 8Pins? Die  R9 290 brauch halt rel viel Strom - aber an sich müsste selbst ein  "schlechtes" Netzteil mit 550W reichen.



Jup, habe 2x 6+2 Pins, hängen allerdings nacheinander an einem Kabelstrang, sind also keine zwei Kabelbäume ausm Netzteil. Ist aber kein Problem, oder?

Leute vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, werde euch bei Gelegenheit weiterempfehlen, super Forum!


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

DrGru schrieb:


> Jup, habe 2x 6+2 Pins, hängen allerdings nacheinander an einem Kabelstrang, sind also keine zwei Kabelbäume ausm Netzteil. Ist aber kein Problem, oder?


 Nein, das ist normal und üblich. Auch WENN so ein Netzteil überhaupt 2 oder mehr 12V-"Leitungen" hat, dann hast Du trotzdem idR. die Grafikkartenversorgung am gleichen Kabel.



> Leute vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, werde euch bei Gelegenheit weiterempfehlen, super Forum!


----------



## DrGru (25. Dezember 2014)

So, liebe Community.

bevor und nachdem ich meine neuen Teile eingebaut habe, hab ich nen Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.
Wollte das Thema hier voll abrunden, indem ich sie euch zeige 

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 
FPS:*53.8*
Score:*1354*
Min FPS:*24.2*
Max FPS:*110.1*

 System 
Platform:Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1231 v3 @ 3.40GHz (3392MHz) x4
GPU model:AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 14.501.1003.0 (4095MB) x1

 Settings 
Render:Direct3D11
Mode:1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
PresetCustom
QualityUltra
Tessellation:Extreme

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 
FPS:*24.1*
Score:*608*
Min FPS:*14.9*
Max FPS:*55.8*

 System 
Platform:Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor              (3322MHz) x3
GPU model:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660   9.18.13.4475 (2048MB) x1

 Settings 
Render:Direct3D11
Mode:1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
PresetCustom
QualityUltra
Tessellation:Extreme





Gesegnete Feiertage und danke nochmals


----------



## McDrake (25. Dezember 2014)

DrGru schrieb:


> So, liebe Community.
> 
> bevor und nachdem ich meine neuen Teile eingebaut habe, hab ich nen Benchmark durchlaufen lassen.



Da hast Du dir ja selber ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht


----------

